# Motorized Biking: Heading to Mexico? South America?



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 23, 2016)

Howdy everybody.
I have felt visceral disgust at the white shit that surrounds me and everything up here in the woods of Upstate New York - the locals call it "snow". Even just going out for a smoke becomes a military operation. My desert boots have soaked to the core, and I start to think: I am crazy, but I am not _this_ fucking loony. So, as three feet of snow came down on me, and I did some searching, I found a $49 flight from Pittsburgh to Las Vegas... and I bought it. 
Meanwhile, before the snow came, I bought this:



It's a Golden Eagle Bicycle Engine, one of the most legit bike motorizing kits available in the US. At a cost of $759 it better be. I was anxious about the price, but the forums around the internet all seemed to agree that this is the best kit one can buy - it is heavy-duty, long-lasting, and does not demand the user possess any knowledge of engines in advance. I have found all this to be true in my month with it - we'll see about the long-lasting part, though I suspect it will last. 
I have already put some 500 miles on it with zero issues. It does a cool 30mph on flat ground and calm wind, gets about 150mpg with all my gear on it (weighing maybe 10lbs) and moderately hilly terrain. I can fill the tank for pocket change - like, if I'm in a bind, literally with coins and cans found in the street or spanged in 2mins if need be. This is good, but a tank only takes me maybe 40 miles, so for distance rides, stops must be planned or extra gas must be carried. I've done some long rides, cruising up to seventy miles from home base, and it holds up beautifully. You've got to pedal it to start it, and pedal it up hills. You've got to listen to the engine and make sure that you are not overworking it. These engines are NOT built to be overworked. 

So I am shipping the engine to LA, buying another bike (probably a geared MTB), and sticking the engine on the new bike. I am contemplating heading due south with it until it just don't ride no more. I have heard accounts of people getting 10,000 miles with these (though never as a sustained journey) before having to do major engine work, but I could be making this up. I remember reading it on the motored bike forums somewhere but cannot find it anymore. If I manage to get that sort of mileage, that's the whole trip to motherfuckin' _Tierra Del Fuego_. A guy can dream anyway. I've got about a thousand bucks, and I figure if I live like a peasant, I could go for quite some time whether I make it to Argentina or not. Who knows what I'll really do - I'm married to no particular course of action, but heading into Mexico sounds good just by itself.

I have concerns, however. Namely, what would a border crossing be like with this thing? My immediate assumption, as a TurboYakeeGringo, writing from grandma's house which smells like pumpkin pie, is that non-first-world countries tend to be much more reasonable about light motorized vehicles like mine. While the US seems hell-bent on giving anyone who does not drive a 13mpg Suburban a bad, expensive, potentially criminal time, I often hear accounts of the popularity of small motorized vehicles in Latino nations, though _usually within large cities _and not as a form of long-distance travel. This could mean I get a laugh and a "buena suerte" from _la migra_, but perhaps I am wrong. 

I could also detach the motor from the bike (takes 30mins), and get a ride with a friend over the border with the bike lashed to the back and the motor in the trunk. Then, once in MX, we could re-assemble the motorbike and away I go (?). Or I could put the motor in my pack and pedal across. Not sure, if this becomes a huge latino adventure, how other border crossings might go. Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Panama, the Darien Gap.... there are not google-able laws in English on these matters and my Spanish is too rudimentary to really search or read or make sense of what might exist in the Spanish language web. 

Anyway, share your thoughts and expertise. I can't tell if this is just too batshit to be workable or what. I've seen some folks trash motorized bikes a bit but I think much of the sentiment must be directed against Chinese cheapo versions.. this is a real-deal Honda GX35 four stroke. With that, I gotta go for a ride lol. This thing is so goddamn fun.


----------



## ped (Nov 23, 2016)

that neat man. maybe get you one of those little bicycle trailers to carry shit.

I got a scooter with a seat that has a 2 smoker on it. they make serious go fast parts for those.

But I think you're def onto something with it. we could use so much less fossil fuels with common sense approaches like this. Cheap and simple. good luck! start a blog with that shit, I'd def like to read it.


----------



## ped (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd like to see what a 50-80cc version could do though just for carrying extra shit. I bet a retrofit would be simple enough.

the chinese motors are ok. the carbs tend to get fucked up easily and the bowls are hermetically sealed. So to clean them you have to drill the rivets or put them in a vice and break them open. Once in cleaning the jets are quick and easy.

as well there are mechanical 2 speed transmissions...would take a bunch of fabrication though






http://www.bladezscooters.com/catal...=product_info&cPath=229_5_150&products_id=196

could prolly both climb hills and get 40mph out of it


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 23, 2016)

Shit with an 80cc, you could have not just a trailer but a goddamn _trailer camper_. I built these for a while and even lived in one for a couple months. 36" wide, 96" long, enough to sit up inside. I even slept two in there reasonably often! The downside was pedaling that fucker when it was hilly, or windy, or honestly, when the terrain was anything but a couple miles on flats with no traffic... 

My motor would not do well with a rig like that except in very limited circumstances. I could use it to do a seasonal run from Slab City north to a cooler spot for the summer, I think, if I babyed it and went slow and picked my route carefully. But I get the feeling the 4 stroke GX35 is more of a longevity machine than something with any torque or power to haul. 

I actually wonder about getting a chainsaw engine... those fuckers have *torque*. (right? I am an engine noob tbh)


----------



## ped (Nov 23, 2016)

that trailer would be sweet! or hell a little utility job loaded with decent camp gear.

you could also do a simple gearing change. and for extra torque on hills add an electric hub motor with some solar on your trailer. 2 strokes are more powerful for a given size, so yeah a chainsaw (or weed whacker) would def have more power.

There's is no shortage of cheap 49cc 2 strokes for under $100 too. could carry two engines, one as a spare.

50cc is a legal limit though, so any bigger you could get fucked with.

How bad ass would a honda/yamaha minibike 50cc with a 3 speed trans be! would def need to be mounted in the frame but sustained 45mph easy plus any hill while towing.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 23, 2016)

ped said:


> 50cc is a legal limit though, so any bigger you could get fucked with.


In the US.... in MX and latin america who knows!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 23, 2016)

That sounds amazing and you should totally do it and document it here on StP. 

I have zero knowledge of bike engines, but wouldn't you want one that can go up Hills? I'd just pedal the flat parts... 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 23, 2016)

Matt, this baby does definitely do hills - it just needs a little help if they are steep. On flats you needn't pedal at all, except to start up and get going. When you are going up hills, you are pedaling pretty darn gently, but just enough to help the motor out a bit. You can even do hills without pedaling by pinning the throttle - it's just very hard on the engine. It is sorta the opposite of the electric bike systems, where, as you say, it just aids you going uphill. A bigger engine, like an 80cc, would do the job just fine.


----------



## ped (Nov 23, 2016)

check this out. they sell a CVT bolt on transmission for $129. Or a whole kit with 3.25hp 50cc for $300

http://www.thatsdax.com/

I know this isnt what your thread is about but it got me looking around


----------



## Tude (Nov 24, 2016)

Your plans sound fun and exciting and I like your set up and plans for that as well. Agree with Matt - do document your travels and link or post them here. This adds a great travel experience. 

I've been seeing more motorized bicycles in the city here - this one guy screws around on a cross bike, and another on a slimmed down mtb-ish bike. 

Cool stuff!!


----------



## Aleus (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't plan a long trip until you've ridden a few hundred miles on the set up your using. Those bikes can be uncomfortable and sketchy even on the best roads. I've done 600 mile round trips on a lowered custom 50cc scooter and that made me rethink my cross country plans. Definitely document it and if I'm in the same area I would love to join for a crazy trip like this hahaha


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Nov 25, 2016)

600 miles out and 600 back sounds right for one of these, after that you will have some major readjustments to do from all the vibration. I just got done with a 1300 miles journey, got to love the gas mileage on these.
Here's mine


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 14, 2016)

How's this coming along man? Got me thinking myself getting a little bicycle with engine and a bicycle trailer for gear and my pooch. I've really been thinking on living my life with a smaller footprint and doing this instead using my old oil burning pick up.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 14, 2016)

It's coming along! I have been focusing on getting my stuff out here to the west. I'm in LA waiting for my engine to come in the mail (so nervous...) and I just bought an old Giant beach cruiser with six speeds. I have all my gear except I gotta get a couple of thermoses for when it gets hot (put put _hielo in) _and a decent multi-fuel camp stove. If all goes well, I'm gonna be getting out of here in about a week and heading to the Slabs, and Quartzite afterwards. Right now I am deciding my route. I am considering two options: The first, heading to Tucson AZ and crossing into MX at Nogales, riding south on the west coast of Mexico through Sonora, past Guadalajara, and so forth. I don't love the idea especially if I am alone, just because of the reputation of northern MX and apparently some of the spots south of Mexico City DF can get sketchy too. An option I am toying with is going to Key West - maybe on the bike, or maybe hitching/trains/ridesharing there, and negotiating a boat to Cuba, riding across Cuba, and trying to get a boat to the Yucatan from Cuba. From the Yucatan, the roads are smaller and better to ride, and that area of Mexico is quite safe (plus I get to boat hitch and see fucking _Cuba_.). I like the idea of heading to FL first because I figure somewhere between CA and FL I can find some work and get another $1000 together. I only have about a grand right now, which would be pretty goddamn thin to expect to go to Buenos Aires on (if the engine fails or something I'm gonna keep hitchhiking).


----------



## ped (Dec 14, 2016)

you looking for like those coleman backpacking stoves?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 14, 2016)

Nah, too heavy. I want an MSR whisperlite international. it'll burn gasoline in a pinch if no white gas is available.


----------



## ped (Dec 14, 2016)

well let me know if you need anything. I got some stuff I need to get rid of and can ship it.

Got a cheap lightweight stove but its a canister type thing, a huge 80L pack, etc.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh yeah the white gas canister stoves? I was thinking about getting one.. just gotta research availability of those canisters in Latin America..


----------



## ped (Dec 14, 2016)

No it's a butane/propane canister. I guess it's what they're called. Like the msr rocket or whatever.

I thought white gas was what the Coleman or whisperlight is. White gass - naphtha out of plain old can.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 14, 2016)

Right on. Good luck. Going to Cuba like old Muir. Ped what's the 80L pack looking like? Pockets/organization etc. I might be interested. Always looking for a bigger pack for the winter bag.


----------



## creature (Dec 14, 2016)

You have a direct drive setup, Hillbilly?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess I don't know what you mean. I have a hard plastic ring that clips into all my spokes, that is toothed, so that the belt drives it straight off the engine. Can these be set up another way? I guess, what would indirect drive be?


----------



## creature (Dec 14, 2016)

Friction drive is what I meant. The PTO (power take off) comes directly from the driveshaft to the tire, albeit there is a clutch cylinder..

I picked up some spare masterlinks for Cornelius's chain.. I have 5 of them, & if they are the right size (hopefully) I'll with hand off a couple, or well find an ATV / bike shop with the right ones..

There's a few fires in the irons, here..
Not all the flames are different, though..

I have to be in the Bay on the 19th, & after that, I'm heading to I-10, to Florida, to see my mom for Christmas.
If that doesn't happen, or if other possibilities arise, I may either be staying at the slabs for a bit, or not coming in, at sll..

Kinda the usual..

Hoping I get shit squared away, because as typical, I never seem to grasp how short time actually fucking is..


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 14, 2016)

Good shit man. One more week in LA... luckily I scored a $40/day job, so I'll walk off the scene with a decent chunk of cash. And have all day everyday to tweak my bike and get it going real nice. Just got a nice beach cruiser for $30.. a real steal. Lot of work to do on it.

I've seen some setups before with the motorcycle-style chain drive... I actually prefer my setup because if trouble comes (trouble with a badge and a gun) I can hit the kill switch and pedal the sucker through town. 

Might even put up an American flag as I pass through small towns in the US... yup officer just a long bike ride today, haw haw... with the direct drive setups you're in it to win it and you can't go stealth. 

PLUS with the back-rack mounted engine, I can unbolt the engine, stick it in my bag, and ditch the bike if need be. That's why I got a cheapie. If you got room for me but not a bike going to FL (and man it'd be pretty cool to head out that way perhaps) then I gift the bike to a Slabber and away we go... 

but I feel you on all the possibilities. a friend texted me "portugal" today... uhhh.... "yes" was my response. I guess ya shoot buckshot and eat whatever comes squawkin down the trees!!!


----------



## ped (Dec 14, 2016)

apparently it's only 65L.....


----------



## creature (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep : )

But what makes me wonder, & maybe because I just don't have experience with them, is that you say you just 'unbolt the engine & throw it in your pack'...
Is that the whole drive assembly???


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 14, 2016)

Ya it is, everything. the drive wheel is 18" in diameter so it is a bit awkward to carry but it's totally fine


----------



## creature (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool..I dinna know they could dismantle so easily..
Good fkng info.


----------



## callmeG (Dec 15, 2016)

Belt drive (or chain drive) is the way to go. I had a friction drive and it sucked in the rain and wore out tires fairly quickly.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 15, 2016)

good to know, G.
here is my new west coast ride:


----------



## creature (Dec 15, 2016)

Sweet rig!!
Def a good ride..


I've heard various opinions on the tire & rain issue.. I've never seen undue wear, but that may have to do with the knurling on the drive roller.. Dunno..
The main thing that appeals to me with the friction drive is the compactness & relative simplicity.
Chain & belt drives def have more direct torque, & maybe if you go up above 50 cc you'd see a definite increase in tire wear.

Hillbilly's post is the first I've read that indicates any portability..
My ignorance on the matter, fer sure, & if tires are truly a problem, not worth it.

I don't recall the west coast statutes, & I don't know what MX is like, but if you can get away with an 80 cc motor, the power is def worth it.

Friction drive, in general, is best used for power assist..

They do, generally, have a centrifugal clutch, which although simple, is an additional system.

If I were riding with just myself & no more than about 30 pounds or gear, & satisfied with 25 or 30 mph, I think I'd go friction, especially if the bike is a hard tail.

Anything more, or for higher speeds, chain drive..
One thing I would note on your bike, Hillbilly, is that since it's a hard tail, off roading might be a bit rough, on rocky terrain..

The bike looks like a tank, though, & I suspect there's no structural issues you'll ever have to worry about..

Looks like you have a good spring mounted seat, too..

Longest ride I ever did was 4 days through the mountains of Tennessee, years ago..
when i was dumb & in love..
If I knew then, I'd have just dumped the love & concentrated on learning how to travel on s bike ; )

Hopefully I'll see you down there.. We can make a run for parts or whatnot : )


----------



## ped (Dec 15, 2016)

Ive been reading the laws and basically you have to register it as moped in many states. In which case the engine size becomes moot....I THINK


----------



## creature (Dec 15, 2016)

Also.. Def get fenders.. Cobble them from plastic or old cookie sheets or however, but if yer riding in the rain, you'll need to stop the upward thrown stream of water..


----------



## callmeG (Dec 16, 2016)

I think the tire wear issue with friction drive comes down to tire shape and roller design.


----------



## creature (Dec 16, 2016)

Anybody done a trip like this, before?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Dec 17, 2016)

callmeG said:


> Belt drive (or chain drive) is the way to go. I had a friction drive and it sucked in the rain and wore out tires fairly quickly.


Friction drive is lower maintenance and easier to detach and install but it is only good for the southwest. You need belt or chain diver for anywhere else. I have had success with a friction drive over a number of mountain passes. You can easily detach the friction drives to use the bike as a normal bicycle with no resistance from the drive system which I like.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hell yeah. looks good man. just bought a 50 dollar mountain huffy hard tail with enough frame room need be a motor and a 100 dollar wike trailer for the pooch and some gear. training/test running now and getting stuff set up. what fun. my pooch is curled up in the trailer outside the library while i type this hehe. got a foam piece and my thermorest nipple pad under him for over the axle. not a thread jack either just sayin


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 5, 2017)

@ped and @Hillbilly Castro I am told a decent 5Occ 4 stroke engine would better for hauling larger loads than a 2 stroke, my 7O pound dog, in trailer, maybe 4O in gear, water or extra fuel would add up at times, and me. Wondering if this would be too much? Not jacking your thread man, but ya did kind of turn me onto a new hobby / idea myself. any reply is appreciated.


----------



## ped (Jan 5, 2017)

2 strokes are lighter and more powerful. but 4 stroke is what you really want for long distances. just way less hassle and more reliable. plus exhaust noise and fumes with dog behind you.


----------

